# What's the difference?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Q. What's the difference between a hippo and a Zippo?

A. One is really heavy and the other's a little lighter.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: Where've you been pinching these from John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fringe material :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

